# how many words does your 14-18 month old say?



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Some of my kids were late talkers, so just for perspective, could you tell me how many words your 14-18 months old says?


----------



## puddingpop (Feb 1, 2004)

My 16-month-old boy says mama, dada, go, this, that, banana. So, six, I guess. Oh, and Adam.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

DS is almost 16 months and he doesn't say any words yet, as far as we can tell. He points, nods, and makes all kinds of noises that we can't decipher.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

DS at 18 month old talks a TON! I tell him a word, he repeats it. It's strange to me. He started talking around a year old and won't stop!







It's so cute. DD at that age though used sign language and some words. She didn't start using real words a lot until later than that.

All kiddos are different! They all learn differently. DD is more visual and DS is more auditory.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

At that age none. He said Daddy every now and then but not regularly. He definitely was a late talker.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My (almost) 14-month-old DD says:

Mama, Papa, Pappaw, Bubba, Doe-da (for Dora, her favorite), Deddy (for Jesse, my parents' dog), tat (when she sees a cat), cooka (cookie or cracker, interchangeably), wa-wa (water), ba-pa (backpack from Dora, or her brother's backpack), kak kak (when you ask her what a duck says), moooow (when you ask her what a cat says).

She also has three phrases now: "Idudeit" (I do it), "ah-ah ba-bo" (my mom says "uh-uh, bad boy" when the dog barks, so she tries to say it now), and "wookit!" for "look at it".

Both of my babes have been early talkers but slow movers.


----------



## mama_bee (Jun 3, 2006)

17mo DS says: mama, dada, papa, bye-bye, hi, hello, okay, thank you, juice, please, no, yes, book, sister and ball. occasionally something else finds its way into his vocabularly but these are the things he says regularly.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

dd just turned 15 months and has over 100 words and a few signs. she's a real chatter box


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Mama, mama, mama, mama...mama!
Dada
Woof
Opan Dor (open door, if i'm taking a bath)

She has also out of the blue said two sentences

I like it. and Papa give me kisses. Both clear as day and wouldn't repeat it.

Oh and she's 14 months.


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

mama, papa, teta and various names of her playmates
nonno, nonna (grandparents)
agua water juice cracker banana apple pan (Spanish for bread)
ball shoe sock book
dog elephant (and lots of animal sounds: woof, meow, elephant horn-like sound, baa, etc.)
nose eye mouth ear hair teeth hat (and most of these in Spanish)
hi bye no please
box (the command we give to our dogs to get in their box-- it sounds like "bak" from dd, though!!)

Oooh, and I forgot our favorite: beso (she says it in English, too--kiss)

Yesterday she said her first sentence/phrase: "I fell" (after falling, of course!)

I think there are a few other words I'm forgetting. Of course she understands a lot more than she speaks.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

DS (16 mo) says these words, some clearly and some are partial:
hi, hello, bye, balloon, doggy, kitty, pretty, mama, daddy, e-i-e-i-o, no, bird, what's that, and (very roughly) his name. By partial, I mean that balloon is ba-oo and bird is bir and what's that is wassah


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

With my older two, I had stopped counting by 14 months, they talked so much. My oldest, in particular, was belting out several word sentences at his first bday party.

My current babe, though, isn't as much of a talker. He's 14 months and says : mama, dada, hi (sometimes), na-nin (his attempt to say DD's name), num (nursing), nigh nigh (for sleeping, or just for the bed) and that's about it. Oh, and go.


----------



## ~Coyotebones~ (Feb 5, 2006)

my son talks a ton too. I stopped counting around 16 months. He has two sentences now and they are very clear - 'Mema(me), spot(the dog) Jojo (himself) go for a walk', and 'turn it on'. I read to him a LOT.







I think what really made a difference is that my husband was home a lot for the first year and we talk a lot too. I also am constantly talking to Joseph and explaining things, but really just because I think it is fun. Probably Joseph talks a lot because it runs in the family.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Paddy can say dada, mama, flower, light, his name ("addy"), baby, book, and mumbles a lot and imitates sentences. We've caught him saying "excuse me" and "that's nice!". Oh and he also says poop after he's pooped. His words however are quite random. He will say one and might not say it again for a long time. I had him out in the yard and he pointed to a dandelion that had gone to seed and said clear as a bell "FLOWER". Come again?!?!?







He's getting there.


----------



## danaan (Feb 6, 2005)

My 15 month old (today!) doesn't say any "real" words, but chatters a lot, does about a dozen signs, and communicates very well. I usually don't have trouble understanding what she wants or needs, so I think she just doesn't feel the need to talk. She has said nana for banana, baby, mama, mommy, and daddy, but hasn't repeated them.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

17 months and has 21 words, mostly same words he's had for a while though


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

My 16-month-old says:
Mommy
Tattie
baby
nice
bye and bye-bye
duck
hi
nappy
doggie
poopy (I guess this doesn't count, she only said it once but it was super clear.)
NO!!!!

We ec and she just recently started saying "potty" and her first sentence "Go potty." When she says "potty" it sounds more like "pie", lol.

I know she's says other things, too, but I can't think of them. My kids seem pretty average verbally to me.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Michelle's current words at 15 months:
dog
daddy
mama
papa (for Papaw and Grandpa)
Gree
uh oh!
Duh for Boo!
baby (baabeh)
shoe
light
stuck (will even say this one when she is in her crib for a nap and does not want to lay down and take one!)
hat
up
down
duck
all done
hi
bye
more (and sign)
(signs milk)
hello
book
drink
block
ball
up-down (on rocking chair/horse/swing/teeter-totter)
eye
bubbles
woof woof
meow
moo
vrrrrrrrrrr (sound a car makes)
bear
car
and I think dahdeh is Matthew

Her brother was saying just a few words (mama dada and dah (dog)) at this age. Both are normal kids.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Dante is 14.5 mo and we just counted his words the other night - we could think of 42, so it's probably around fifty, plus a few (very few, I got lazy with this) signs. At this age, it's kind of pointless comparing the number of words kids say because it naturally varies so much. One doesn't talk at all, one speaks in sentences - both normal. Plus, there are kids whose vocabularies double within a few days.


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow. 100 words? 50 words? I don't think my oldest had 50 until he was 2, but then he was a late talker, and so is my toddler.

My almost 15 mo old just said _mama_ today clear as a bell for the first time







(previously, it was mamamamamamama, and we weren't even sure at that). He also says 'guy' for bye and waves. I think he's saying dada sometimes, and maybe hola and goal (my sitter teaches him spanish stuff). Oh, he has started saying no, no, no, no - again from his sitter. He even has her accent.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

mama
dada








nana (banana)
cat
hi
sunset

and her favorite
"what's that?!?"


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

My DS says probably 25 words at 18 months, though I'd say 20 of those were in the last month or two, at 14 months he probably only said 5 (mama dada, wa wa, no, etc). His sister said over 250 at the same age.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Our daughter just turned 18 months and says probably 400 words -- she is definately a talker (like her mama







) My dh and I are both *gifted* (according to who mandates such things) so I don't know if that has something to do with it. She also loves books and we read all the time -- she is stringing together 5,6 word sentences too.

There is such a wide range really. She talked extremely early, but she didn't walk until 14 months when all the other toddlers her age seemed to be sprinting









I like it (selfishly







) because it seems to cut waaaay down on frustration/tantrums etc because we can understand eachother (we signed with her too) --- but one of the downsides is that she talks from the minute she wakes up until the time she goes to bed --- take a breath honey ....


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

G (15 months) has just begun to say some more words. The past four months or so he has mostly only said momma, daddy and cat, cat, cat, cat cat... Everything except me and dh has been CAT







He now also says nana (which means nana the person or banana), duck, book, bubbee (bath), bird, babee (bottle). There may be a couple others but I think that's it. He understands WAY more words though and I expect one of these days his expressive language is just going to take off!


----------



## Ambyrkatt (May 27, 2005)

DS is almost 14 months and has said Hi a few times, we think he might be saying kitty, and he says uh-oh when he drops something. That's all we can decifer so far, but he's babbling ALL the time, so there could be some more words there that we just haven't identified yet.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

My 19mo says: mama, dad (sounds like da), bath (sounds like ba), bathroom (sounds like ba-mmm), maya (sounds like aya), hi, no, baby, backpack and map (the power of Dora and repetition I guess







). He makes cat and dog noises when he sees one. He has a sound for okay. He has also has a sound for thank you and you're welcome.

Otherwise, he points alot. He scrunches up his nose pointing at his diaper when he wants it changed. Brings me a pillow when he wants to nurse.

He also understands everything and if he gets hurt, he'll reenact it for us to be sure we know exactly where we should kiss him better.

I'm not worried because he understands us perfectly and can follow complex instructions. He's finally starting to look interested in talking because he wants to say more to us than please change my diaper and I want to nurse. Those needs he's been communicating very clearly for months so I guess he hasn't had to put words to those.

At that age, his sister Maya was talking in full sentences so it really varies from one kid to the next, within a family.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

DS is almost 16 months and he doesn't say any words yet
this made me feel better -- ds is 13 months and not talkign I am NOT surprsided but it seems all 6 other babies fromhis birth class ARE talking, even theboy who i know talk later.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Julia never had any words until almost 19 months. She's 27 months now and talks in complex sentences, so she caught up just fine.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

15.5 months.

Cat (her first word)
Mama
Dada
Brrrmmmm (vehicle)
Duck
Ah-bah (like Ah-choo for sneeze)
Tack (there are tacks in the wall in the bedroom she likes to examine)
Bye-bye
Yay!
Moo (for cow)

Plus a handful of other words she's only said ONCE (like "mouth").

As you can see I've included sounds (such as "brrrrmmm") as words, since she uses them consistently and appropriately.

She babbles sentences all the time, and I can tell her receptive language took a leap in the last month so she understands way more than she says. She also seems to understand some concepts when DH and I are talking to each other (such as saying "brrmmm" when we talk about whether we left a bag in the car, etc.). Can you tell she loves cars?

It's possible she's saying more than I listed, but I have a hearing impairment so I could easily miss some words. I've noticed throughout my life I have a very hard time understanding children.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

About 15 words for the past 3 months. His favorite thing to say "uh-oh" LOL


----------



## traceetrek (May 28, 2005)

My 15 mos. old says 40+ words and is already combining two of them. He talks even in his sleep and chatters all day long. He has yet to take a step though! I guess they all develop differently.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Dad-deee
Dog-geee (sounds just like daddy though)
Mama
uh-huh
That (for "what's that?")
kitty (sounds like daddy though...LOL)

That's it. She nods yes and shakes her head no, and knows about 25 signs, including cat, rabbit, more, potty, water, sleep, all done, hurt, bird, giraffe, monkey, elephant, pig, milk, and baby. There are a bunch more animal ones I'm forgetting.


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

My first, a DD, was a late-ish/average talker and had MAYBE 6 words at 18 months. My DS, now 20 months, had a basically uncountable vocabulary at 18 months. He doesn't really chat away, or really put many words together yet, but he could/can come out with any word he felt moved to say. They are all so different!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

My 15 month old does not say any words at all... maybe she said "hi" a couple times, but I'm not sure. She will copy signs, though. She has a sign for hi, more, diaper, and mama.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

my dd just turned 20 months..but dosent talk much..
her words are
mama
daddy
hi
bye
bath
ball
dog
no
uh oh
baby
shoe
cup

i think thats it..there may be 1 or 2 more though
my older dd was a slower talker also..but shes 5 1/2 & has had great language since 3. Ive had people comment that she speaks so clear..but shes also tiny..does not look her age..so maybe they think shes 4?

both where quick on the physical development..they were both crawling around 4 1/2 - 5 months
dd 1 walked at 10 1/2 months & DD started walking 2 days before 9 months old...

my dh drives me crazy though & says she needs speech therapy







: he is such a worrier


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD is almost 14 months old. She says:

hi
zee (see)
mama
dada
kiyee (kitty)
uh-oh
no (with head shake)

She understands much more than she can say. She sometimes follows simple requests. (bring me the book, can I have a bite, etc)

She babbles a lot.


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

DS is 16.5 mo and says quite a few words, but only a few are clear enough for anyone but me to understand and they're still not very clear. The clear(ish) ones I can think of are bubble, this, cat, dog, bath, bye-bye, yeah, up and cup. He also says hello, juice, open, dada (sounds like YAYA), baby, dangerous (sounds like zhn-zus), poopoo (sounds like papa) and book, plus several others I can't think of. He uses quite a few signs, and will often sign to get his point across when I can't figure out what he's trying to say.

Oh and I've heard him say a few sentences: "pick it up" and "I did it" plus today he signed/said a "sentence": he shook his head "no" while saying "poopoo" when I asked him if he needed to go potty (we EC).

He jabbers non-stop, but at this point it still mostly sounds like gibberish.


----------



## tinkinpink84 (Oct 4, 2006)

my son is 16 mths, he says byebye and waves, mama wich means mom or he wants something that u have lol he says it with a different tone lol. baby . sometimes he says yes or ya, he used to say kitty cat but he hasnt seen any lately lol so he hasnt said it anymore. he used to say dada but stopped, he said juice before , he understands alot more then what he knows how to say. if i ask if he wants more juice or milk he will find his sippy cup and give it to me. or if i ask if he wants a bath he heads to the stairs. etc


----------



## tinkinpink84 (Oct 4, 2006)

oh and if u ask if somethings yummy he smacks his lips lmao its cute, recently hes been into doing tumbles or rolly pollys not sure what some of u call them lol and laughing when daddy attemps them through the living room.


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

at 14 mos, he had 1 word "doggie."
at 18 months, he had 10 words.
now at 19 months, I think he has 12- 15 words.


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

DD almost 15 months. She says: dog, dada, daddy, mama, "Vivi: (cat), "Tessi" (dog), DoG, "Arruuu" (Arthur), wawa, "Hi", shoe, sox (socks), ball...
13...I think that is it. She seems to say a new word or two every couple days now.

Oh yeah, "Meow" "Dis" for this "yes" kissy noises and mmmm when she likes something...and a great "bbrrooooommmm" for her cars.

...so 18 it is.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

My 17-month old says the following in her own cute toddler way. Sometimes we're the only ones who understand her words.









Mommy, doggie, cat, book, ball, up, gecko (we have a lot of these in Hawaii!), No, door, duckie, Mmmmmm or yum yum, Hi/bye (sounds very similar!), nana (for banana), Ei-ai-Ei-Oh (from Old MacDonald), baby, Yay!, Shhhh!, Owie, and maybe a few more words that I can't remember at the moment.

She can follow simple directions "Get your book", "Blow a kiss", "Wash your hands". DD knows a lot of body parts for she can correctly point to them if asked, "Where's your nose?" Where are your toes?". She also knows names of objects even though she doesn't say it (fan, wall, bookshelf, car, etc.). Lately, she's mastered intangible concepts like "hot" "cold". If I'm drinking a cup of hot tea and she makes a grab for the cup, I say "Cup hot" and she backs away immediately whereas if I say "cup cold" she'll reach over and touch the handle because she knows it's safe to touch. She also points a lot when she wants something and she babbles ALL THE TIME. She likes us to read to her many many times a day. We've hidden some of her books just to get a break from reading. I know..bad mama.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

My kids are early talkers and late walkers (15-18m). Claire says somewhere around 50 words. Sentences too (Here they are. Where's my cup?)


----------



## marieandchris (Jun 6, 2005)

My daughter, now 15 months, says about six or seven words: mama, dada, nana (nursing), dog, duck, Jane (our neighbor), brother (bruh-duh); down.

My son, at the same age (now 4) had 175 words...the pediatrician made me count them because he couldn't believe it... he was stringing 2 and 3 words together for sentences. He was a FREAK with the baby vocab, and still talks non-stop (for instance, we discovered on a recent vacation that he can talk for 7.5 hours straight in the backseat of a car....







(funny now, not then...))

I really think it varies. Both my kids didn't crawl until almost 11 months. They walked soon after, but their physical development was much slower than verbal. There is such a wide range to verbal at this age, IMHO.

Marie


----------



## NannyL (Oct 11, 2005)

The boy I nanny for (16 months) has five words:
(in order of when he first said them)
Nee (no in Czech)
Nein (no in German)
No
Boo
Ow!

That says quite a bit about his personality.







Once (he was in a particularly cooperative mood), we got him to repeat his name, and also to repeat Oui. He's very communicative nonverbally too.

Language development varies so widely.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
Plus, there are kids whose vocabularies double within a few days.

That is so true. I don't remember my older daughter speaking very much before about 22-23 months of age. Sure, she had at least a 20 or so word vocabulary and communicated with me in her way. Then, overnight she was talking in 4-8 word sentences and had a vocabulary of hundreds of words.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I guess it depends on how you define it. ds has a lot of words that dh and I can recognize but others may not. Like 'upa' is 'up', 'gown' is 'down', etc partial and mispronounciations.

If I include those it would be something like 15-20.

Words that others easily recognize would be mama, dada, book, baby, sister's name, bye-bye, all done, etc

He has quite a few signs too and relies on those a lot.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

alice says around 20 words that everyone can can understand plus around 30-40 words that her father and i can understand. she just started stringing 2-3 words together.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

ds is now saying just about everything right away. he is talking in short sentences now too. kind of weird actually, but fun!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Mine had a big language explosion around, oh ... 18 months maybe? At 14-16 months it was really just a few words: mama, dada, (ba)nana, no, car, vroom.

He's 21 months now and I've stopped counting; I'm sure it's several hundred though. He still doesn't put them together into sentences; more like paragraphs of one-word sentences. "Mama! Hi! Food. Help? Juice!"









The other two toddlers at daycare are both slightly older than he is and barely say "hi," while my friend's kid is 23 months and talks a lot more than he does. ("Fall down!" "I love you.") I think there's a lot of normal variation in these early years.


----------



## sparklemama (Oct 16, 2003)

DD is almost 20 months and has said about 25-30 different words that we can understand however only uses/repeats about 10 on a semi-regular basis. She understands quite a bit and I have no problem understanding what she needs. I can't help but worry though as my son has autism and is still having speech/language difficulties. But she's so very different and reading this thread has made me feel a bit better about DD's progression.

She does have her own language that she babbles in quite a bit though, complete with hand gestures and facial expressions. If I could only understand what she's saying!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

DD had about five words by 23 months and over 100 by 24 months. It was truely amazing to watch her suddenly learn how to talk.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

My DD2, almost 17 months, just has a handful of words other people would understand: Mama, Dada, Baba (her grandmother), no, uh-huh (for yes), uh-uh (for no), uh-oh, ball, quack, moo, door, nur-nur (nurse!), and Rah-rah (for her sister Ronni). She has a few words that only we can understand, like a slightly different way of saying "no" when she means "nose," and her own version of blueberry, banana, and bellybutton. If you ask her what sound a dog makes, she will pant with her tongue out!

Her big sister, DD1, was a HUGE talker. Friends often tell me that she was born talking. I remember her stringing together two-word sentences or even more at this age. We still laugh about taking her to Red Rock Canyon hiking with my parents at 18 months, and she was walking around picking up stones from the completely stone path, saying "Mama, rock for you!" and bringing them to me, over and over.

I know so many kids all over the range of normal -- I'm not worried about DD2 being slightly behind DD1 or any other kid. I can figure out what she wants and needs, and really, if necessary, the whole world can be distilled down to "uh-uh" and "uh-huh!"

I'm wondering, though, if there's any connection between the early-talking first child and the later-talking second child. It seems a lot of us have that going on in our families. Do second children traditionally take longer?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

One night while in the hospital on magnesium sulfate to kill time DH and I made a list of every word our then 15 month old DD (she is 4 now) said, we stopped when I fell asleep at like 290 some...and then came up with a bunch more the next day.

My DS had no words at 18 months, at 2 years he had 10 words...now at almost 3 he has about 100 words, but only around 30 are spotaneuos ones...everything else are just words he repeats if we say them first.


----------



## lactavia (Aug 25, 2005)

My ds is almost 15 months had has about 60 words. We keep writing them down everytime he gets a new one. He has gotten to the point now where the words were ones one thing - have turned to something else.

The latest (and favorites) ones are:
bathroom
up
on
cookie
Apple (from Bapple)
baboon (says baboom)
done
blanket (from blankie)
Bobo (his bear)
shoes
socks
ites (soon to be lights)


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

My dd is 16 months and talks a ton. The only time I counted words was at 1 year, so I could put it in her scrapbook. She had 30 then, and after that has just exploded.

Her favorite words are mommy, daddy, doggy and ball. She says our dog's names: Ali and Annie, and her favorite phrase is "no, no, Annie!" (she's our troublemaker dog, LOL!) She repeats most of the simple words we use. And in the last couple months has really expanded the number of relatives names she can say, like her aunts, uncles and cousins. She loves body parts, especially her belly, so she's constantly pulling up her shirt and saying "belly". And she loves animals, she either says their name or their sound. And for bunny she says "hop, hop, hop" and bounces! It's my favorite!

I am constantly surprised by how much she understands of what we say, also. Her daddy and I are big talkers, and so are our families. So, she's constantly been around that. And we have always communicated with her like she is older, we've never really simplified our sentences much, she just picks up on the words she does know.

We started signs at 6 months, and she used to do some, like before the age of 10 months (doggy, milk, daddy, mommy) but, once she started using words those went away and she just looks at me like I'm a nut if I ever try to show her one. LOL


----------



## VickV (May 4, 2005)

Isabel's just shy of 18 months and easily has about 60-70 frequent use words, another 30 or so less frequent words, and signs or sounds for another 20-30 (i.e. if you show her an alligator, she says "Go Gators" and does the Gator chomp, if you show her a sheep or goat, she says "baaaah"







She's picking words up very quickly as well.

My loose theory is that since *I* never stop talking to her, she thinks talking all day is what ya do. A friend has a DD who is one day younger than Isabel, and she says maybe 2 words? But the friend is very quiet and reserved, so it seems to make sense that her DD doesn't talk a lot, ya know?


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

My 18-month old doesn't say very much compared to my oldest, when he was that age. But he understands so many more "commands" - I guess because the conversations we continuously have!

At 18 months, Gaven says: doggie, kitty, Daddy, Mommy, down, BeeBah (for poopy diaper), Water, Juice, BooBoo (for boobie milk), Banana, apple, MinMin (for vitamin), and TooToo (for choochoo train).

I think that's about it, but I may be forgetting something. He also doesn't really make animal sounds - he will only growl for a T-rex


----------



## momaste (Oct 9, 2006)

DS15 months has about 4 words and 13 signs. He points and says, "iss?" or "sat?" like what's this or what's that, and he knows the sign "please" so he'll point and sign please when he wants something (usually a cookie!) He also makes a sound like "@ss" in referring to himself - Jax. He can follow basic commands, like bring your ball or find Mr.Frogs, his lovey.

He SAYS dada, uh-oh, hi, and hot. He growls "rar!" when DH growls at him playfully. He calls both me and DH dada. He chatters constantly, and says mamamama but rarely says mama.

He signs:
more
all done
water
milk
eat
hot (he says it and signs it at the same time, usually pointing at whatever is hot like the bathwater or heater)
thank you
please
airplane - his favorite!
book
bed (tired - our favorite!!)
change (diaper - not frequently, but often after pooping he'll do it)
banana
He plays Patty Cake, too, and likes "rolling"


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

At that age he was saying:
Mama
Yay!
Yes
No
Yeah
Hey!
Hi!
Oh
bird (aka boid ~ with a Jersey accent... how he got that?!?!?)
cow
kitty
woof
moo
it
hab it (have it)
nosh (nose)
eyesh (eyes)

He says all of that now (except bird... which I miss because it was cute but I'm guessing since we don't see birds daily any more he doesn't connect it since he used to point at the birds in the sky and go "boid"). He gets into these long little tirades of babbling and looks to you for a reply.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Rachel is 18 months, and says lots of things. She'll try to repeat pretty much anyhting i ask her to, and she says lots on her own too. She' sjust starting to say phrases.

Her first word was kitty, at about 8 months.

I think there is a wide range of normal, but I'd be tlking to her dr. about at her 18 month check-up if she wasn't talking yet. In fact, I am planning to ask him if i'ts ok that she doesn't say many 2 syllable words yet.

My friend's 2 yr old is starting speech therapy as she doesn't talk yet, just says a few words.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

let's see...she turned 14mos yesterday

hi
bye
mommy
dad
cat
bear
yeah
no
mine
mahmah(for milk)
dora
backpack
boots
night night
what?
hello
Idunno
wassat?
this
more and does sign
allgone and does sign
nose
teetee(christi)
bah(sophia?)
Ahaa(alyssa?)

wuby(ruby from max and ruby)

peesa(princess-the cat)

that's all I can think of right now


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

I seriously lost count. Lana is 15 mos has been an insanely vocal baby. I want to say somewhere near 50+ words, but I stopped counting.

I know friends who's babies are a couple of months older and only say 3-4 words







:

I think eventually they all catch up!







:


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

DD is almost 17 months and has just started to say "hi", occasionally says "mama", "ak-ak" is quack quack (her word for duck), we just figured out that "ah-ga-ga-ya-ya" means "I want that".

That's it- she has several signs but has recently stopped using them.

DS was speaking in short sentences at this age- what a difference!

Earlier this month I was considering taking her to EI to get checked out bc she wasn't even babbling. Now she's finally started to babble a little. I may still have her checked out if she doesn't start vocalizing more.


----------



## krinista (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a baby girl that is 16 and a 1/2 months, she talks way to much she say mommy,daddy,no,thank-you,mine,cheezies,kitty,wayne,justin,nana,grandpa, hi,bye,hello,molly(thats her aunties kitty)chico(is the name of her dog),mama,oops,ouch,hot,if u aske her what dose a kitty say she say meow meow and she also knows what a cow says,baby,she coppys alot of words we think all together she can say about 29 words. her dad and i spend alot of time with her we are aleays talking and she stays home with me while her dad gose to work so i think thats why she pick up some much stuff she is just way to smart.


----------



## 555Baby (Mar 30, 2005)

DD had hardly any words at 14 months--pretty much mama & dada plus some signs (milk, cat, more, eat, maybe a few others.) At her 18 month birthday I counted that she had 15 words (plus a few more signs). I was becoming a little concerned (she has a tongue tie & seemed to really be having trouble forming sounds) so I really started specifically working with her on it, trying to get her to repeat words I said ("Can you say bird? Biiirrrrdd?"). Perhaps it's just coincidence & she was ready for a language explosion anyway, but during that month of more 'focused' practicing she got a ton more words--up to about 60 by her 19 month birthday, including beginning to use some 2 word phrases.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *555Baby* 
DD had hardly any words at 14 months--pretty much mama & dada plus some signs (milk, cat, more, eat, maybe a few others.) At her 18 month birthday I counted that she had 15 words (plus a few more signs). I was becoming a little concerned (she has a tongue tie & seemed to really be having trouble forming sounds) so I really started specifically working with her on it, trying to get her to repeat words I said ("Can you say bird? Biiirrrrdd?"). Perhaps it's just coincidence & she was ready for a language explosion anyway, but during that month of more 'focused' practicing she got a ton more words--up to about 60 by her 19 month birthday, including beginning to use some 2 word phrases.

Hmm... That is interesting. Alex is almost 15 months and really doesn't seem to talk much. She HAS said a lot of words, often very roughly and HAS done a lot of signs but she doesn't maintain them. At this point (last few weeks), the only words she says regularly are dis/dat and cat and the only signs she regularly uses are dog and baby (ceiling fan died a long slow death). I don't really buy that I don't talk to her enough--I talk to her, play with her, and read to her all day and her understanding of the things I say to her is excellent. Do you have any other advice (links, books, etc.) on how to do this focused language practicing?


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

my DS will be 14mo tomorrow and says mama. that is it - unless you count that he says "nuh nuh" for "hungry"


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Luka is 12.5 mos. and says:
mama
mommy
dada
daddy
Rob (his dad's name)
kitty
duck
quack quack
woof woof
brother (bubbah







)
nuh nuhs (nursing)
up
cracker
yum yum
more
uh-uh (for no... oops I shouldn't say that myself!)
uh-oh (which means "I just dropped something on purpose")
yes
shoes
hey
bye bye
hot

I think there are several more but I can't remember them. So 20-something? And he knows some signs, too. He nods and shakes his head to answer most questions, although he nods and yells "YESSS!" simultaneously when he's excited about something.
I am shocked because his older brother said maybe 30 words at 22 mos. and then started talking in sentences almost overnight. So I'm not used to a talking 12 mo. old AT ALL. He also walked 4 mos. earlier than his brother. Different kids!


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

DD is just over 17 mos, and is a chatterbox-we wrote down all the words she says just the other day, and she has 70+ words, if you include things like "cah-cah" for "cracker", and she does about 15 animal noises as well.
The normal range for words at 14-18 mos is huge, and I think there are so many things to take into account. DD was an early talker (she had about 10 words at 10 mos), but she didn't pick up any new words (at least that she used) between 10-13 mos; however, she did get 8 (more) teeth in this timespan!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Ball.
He'll wave and say baba for Bye.

Yup, that's basically it. Everything else is baby gibberish.


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Ds2 is 14 months. His words so far are:

Dog
Cat
Bird
DaDa
MaMa
Ball
Block
Bath
Belly
Eat
Ear
Bye
That

He has more but that's all I can think of for now. I know that he talks much more at this age than my older two kiddos did. It's amazing and wonderful how different each child is, isn't it?


----------



## stephiedawn (Dec 27, 2008)

My baby says in sentances!No i dont want to, here you go Isaiah, sister desiree oh yea momma dada wait i gotta go!Minethats all i can think of right now


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I think he said mama and dada and he could sign a couple dozen words. He really started talking at 24 months. His doc was not concerned.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, just wanted to add that his doc counted words, animal sounds (when used to name the animal), invented words (when used consistantly to name one object) and signs as words.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

dd1 had a ton of words at 14-18 months, but dd2 was a little bit of a late talker. She is 2yrs 3 months and she just started talking up a storm.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS is almost 19 months and just started saying a little more. Right now his words are mama, pa, uh oh, woof, ball, boo (book), what, mo (more), and na (no). I think I have heard hot and what's that, but not sure. He babbles a lot and understands a lot of what we tell him. Most of the words came in the last month or so.


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

at that age my ds pretty much only said "mama".. right at 2 y/o he started talking and now at 2.5 says pretty much everything and in full correct sentences most of the time.. he is a chatterbox..


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Let's see... Dd is not a huge talker but says the following every once in a while...

mama
dada
good girl-- sounds like guh gul
hi Violet (dog)
Where dada go?
Go
Bye-bye
What's that?
Whatcha doin'?
"ce" for ceiling fan
"bah" for banana
more
hi
uh-oh
all done

That's all I can think of. I think she might say duck now and again too, but I'm not sure.

V


----------



## farviadix (Nov 11, 2008)

DD is 12 months and has a vocab of about 50 words (mostly Spanish, some English) - I counted her words at 9 months and she was at 18. Her only phrases she can say right now is 'Dit Down!' (Get Down!) 'Bing it!' (Bring it!) and 'I laaaaaahffff youuuu' (I loooove you!).








That's enough for this mommy!


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

my dd just turned 14 months and she has a total of around 50 signs/words/consistently-and-appropriately-used-sounds. it seems like every day i am writing down another word/sign that we didn't know that she knew.

mama
dada
milk
water
wet
dry
hungry
cold
hot
flower
eat/food
apple
banana
pear
grapes
crackers
cheese
bread
cat
dog
bird
owl
fish
sleep/tired
baby
boy
girl
cereal
bye bye
time
brush
cry
bed
book
diaper
eyes
nose
booger
mouth
ears
bee
star
shoes
socks
bellybutton
eyebrow
up
down
peepee
poopoo


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

DS is 17 mo and he says about 50 words.

He'll learn a word and say it a ton for a week or two and then he won't say it any more. Is that normal?


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

ack, i feel like a bad mama. i have no clue how many words dd3 says. she had about 25-30 words when she turned a year -- which the ped said was a lot more than typical -- and at 18 mos old has a lot more. definitely in the hundreds, but i don't know exactly how many.







she has a lot of two word phrases and has started speaking in short sentences. she's quite chatty. i figure she's just trying to keep up with her big sisters.









fwiw, dd1 only had a handful of words at 18-mos but was speaking in sentences stranger could understand by 20-mos. it all varies.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

15 month old DD can say
Dada
Yeah
No
Hello
Bye
what
Fred(dogs name)
Shuttup
Quiet
Oh Oh
oh dear

she also babbles incensantly like having a convosation but i dont understand a word she says.

its so funny. last night someone out side shouted, went in their house, shut the door, Evie, in our livingroom walked to the window and yelled "quiet, blah babble blah, babble babble blah blah shutup" like she was telling them off for being noisy


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

A lot of kids have a big explosion in their acquisition of words right around 18 months. So in the 14-18 month period you will find a very very wide range numbers of words being used, just as you see in this thread. And it is all normal.

DD is 16 mo and we've seen such big changes in the last couple of months, from a few words and signs to over 50 words and signs and a couple of one-off sentences ("ball away" and "no no not do it"). She seemed to make progress literally overnight. So wherever your kiddo is now, he or she could be doing something really different next week!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my ds will be 15 months on the first, and while he babbles up a storm, he doesnt have a lot of actual words/signs. he says mama, dada, dog, uh-huh, hi/hey, na-na(nurse) and i think thats it really. there are a few that might be words, or might be sounds just said at the right time on accident, but i cant remember what they are. his only sign is milk, but ive seen him sign "thank you" and "more" once each. hes at the point right now, that we think hes going to start talking really soon. and signing too. he recognizes a ton, but he just started pointing and clapping and all that stuff that comes before getting the signs down


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmm... 14 mo DS says:
Mama
Dada
Evie (DD)
Dayday (Dayna the dog)
Hi
No
Yes
Baby (for himself usually, sometimes for another baby)
Jazzy (sometimes for himself, usually repeating me I think)
That
Ball
Light
Book
Doll
Car
Ding (for the bell ornament that rings)
Nana (for nursing)
Bite (as in "Look, I bit the nursie! No? Not funny? Really? Pleeeease can it be funny? Look, I'm smiling about it! No? Waaaaaaaah!")
Na? (for "can I eat this?" Maybe he's trying to say "No?")
Num (for solids)

And this morning, I said something about a picture of bubbles in a book. He looked at me, puzzled, said "Buh? Buh? Buh?", pointed up like he was holding a bubble wand, and went "whooooooo" like he was blowing bubbles!







I got out the bubbles and blew some for him and he clapped and did his little "victory dance" as if to say "yay! I was understood!" (Usually the little backward victory dance signals, "hey, I made it into sister's art area where I'm not supposed to be" or "I pushed the bathroom door open and prevented dad from having privacy on the potty! Hooray for me!")

And he pushes the volume button on the phone, which makes it ring, then holds it up to his ear and has long babbled conversations with "DaDa"

That makes what, 20ish I guess. Most aren't understandable by people other than DH, DD, the sitter, and me though.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

my son is 18 months and doesn't say any words at all. (he has a number of developmental delays and medical issues.) He almost never babbles, either. His doctors are fairly certain there is a neurological cause for his lack of speech (he also can't chew or move food in his mouth). He is cognitively age-appropriate to advanced, and interestingly, he is experiencing a language explosion in signs right now! He's added about 10 new signs in the last 2 weeks, and is signing sentences (thank you, mommy and more food, please).


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

My DD is 14 months old (yesterday!!!) she says Mama, Buh-Buh (brother), Dada, Cat (dat), bye...that's it....she's not a huge talker...she's more mobile than verbal.


----------



## Devaya (Sep 23, 2007)

DS is 15 mo tomorrow and says

shoe
sock
tree
dada
mama
cheese
cuggle (cuddle)
tea
no

and makes the approximate sounds for:
dog
ball
cup
flower
baby

He only signs 'milk' but I've not been that consistent with the signing and have mostly stopped bothering now that his verbal comprehension is so good. so...about 14 words! Amazing how the amount seems to vary according to this thread. He's just started to say more and more in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

DS said his first word around 16 months, maybe 3 by 18 months?


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ferretfan* 
dd just turned 15 months and has over 100 words and a few signs. she's a real chatter box









ditto


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fancyoats* 
my dd just turned 14 months and she has a total of around 50 signs/words/consistently-and-appropriately-used-sounds. it seems like every day i am writing down another word/sign that we didn't know that she knew.

mama
dada
milk
water
wet
dry
hungry
cold
hot
flower
eat/food
apple
banana
pear
grapes
crackers
cheese
bread
cat
dog
bird
owl
fish
sleep/tired
baby
boy
girl
cereal
bye bye
time
brush
cry
bed
book
diaper
eyes
nose
booger
mouth
ears
bee
star
shoes
socks
bellybutton
eyebrow
up
down
peepee
poopoo

wow!

to my son (15 months) everything is "da da da da da da da". and "uh-oh". and that's about it. he says both of those a lot though. he even says "uh-oh" in his sleep.


----------



## HQ Fishkiller (Jul 9, 2007)

DD who is 17 mo says mama, dada, num-num (i want food), doggie, baby, bye bye, hi, go, and take oo (thank you)


----------

